# Tsunami airwave 8' inshore missing alconite guides, please help with something local.



## Somefish (Oct 1, 2012)

Got a tsunami airwave TSAWIS804MF that I'm looking for the alconite guides that came on it. Number 2 & 4 from top came off. I'm not sure on size or am I privy to the knowledge of how to size them but I have an assumption that I'm looking for a 6j and 7j.... Maybe an 8j..... Please correct if I'm wrong. Had a royal blue wrap on single feet guides. Inshore spinner type rod. I've never installed one before and don't want to buy wrong ones as I may just take to a local guy or just do it my self if recommended to. I build and fix engines and cars for a living so a rod is very simple to repair but requires a more delicate and artistic touch that I typically just set a side to get the job done.... Lol. Pm me if you've got something local or if you want me to bring rod to you. I'm at blue angel/ 98 area. Price as well please. Text at 8502881504 if you have something that'll work. Thanks.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

PM Pompano Joe here on the forums. I'm sure he'd be more than happy to help.


----------

